# Archery In Schools Program!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*I recently became aware that MS has started a Archery in Schools Program. My Wife, my son and I went to a QDMA Banquet Recently and Dallas wanted to shoot some archery targets the MSDWFP had set up out back. Lisa and I went out to watch him shoot the warden that was there instructed Dallas for about 30 seconds on how to shoot at the target. His Second Shot was Dead On, the Warden looked at me and his mouth dropped open. He Said is he in the Archery in Schools Program, I told him I knew nothing of it and it probably was not available at his School. After a few min of conversation I was pleasantly surprised to find out it was supposed to be in Dallas' School. *_

_*To make a Long story short, I could not find out from anyone at the school that knew anything about it even though the tax payers of the county was paying for the program it was not being Pushed at the school. After Multiple Phone Calls to several people, They are getting their act together and will be implementing in shortly! At least that is the word I got this morning! *_

_*This is Great News to me and is a great Thing for the Kids! *_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 100% Richard I wonder where al the tax dollars went that were supposed to be used for it ? I believe it was PSE that had a deal withthe schools to provide the bows and arrows for a greatly reduced price.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have it in some areas here. I had it when I was in school. The kids loved it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> _*I recently became aware that MS has started a Archery in Schools Program. My Wife, my son and I went to a QDMA Banquet Recently and Dallas wanted to shoot some archery targets the MSDWFP had set up out back. Lisa and I went out to watch him shoot the warden that was there instructed Dallas for about 30 seconds on how to shoot at the target. His Second Shot was Dead On, the Warden looked at me and his mouth dropped open. He Said is he in the Archery in Schools Program, I told him I knew nothing of it and it probably was not available at his School. After a few min of conversation I was pleasantly surprised to find out it was supposed to be in Dallas' School. *_
> 
> _*To make a Long story short, I could not find out from anyone at the school that knew anything about it even though the tax payers of the county was paying for the program it was not being Pushed at the school. After Multiple Phone Calls to several people, They are getting their act together and will be implementing in shortly! At least that is the word I got this morning! *_
> 
> _*This is Great News to me and is a great Thing for the Kids! *_


Dont drop the ball now buddy, you found and corrected a problem--seems there are forces unseen resisting the program from the inception by not implementing it. Get a list from the warden if you can and see which schools are listed and which have done so accordingly--or not. Then maybe find out why and shed some light on the real culprits. I know its a lot to ask--but this is what these kind of people rely on and that is indifference or "too much trouble"--to them its never enough trouble--we need to be the same. Thanks for the post!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://nasparchery.com/activea.asp?CompID=23&btnSubmit=ByFileCategoryID&cboApplicationID=321&cboFileCategoryID=971

Forward this to them Richard.

The bow I was refering to is the Genesis and it is not made by PSE.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got off the Phone with the County School Supt. Office, Their word is that ASP is Not Reqired and they will have it when it can be fit into the Schedule! Well I am NOT Through with this Ball yet!! I have a meeting set up with the Principle!! This is Bigger than just My Son Dallas it is something All the Kids can Enjoy! It Is available and Almost Cost Free to the School through the State Wildlife Dept. Why wouldn't they take advantage of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Because the principles and school boards seem to think that inflicting their political views on the student population is part of the job. What they do not understand is that we pay them to teach from a neutral view point, to make students *capable* of making decisions on their own.

Hmmm... I wonder if one of the local sportsmans clubs or shooting ranges would have a member or two that would volunteer to teach the class ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Because the principles and school boards seem to think that inflicting their political views on the student population is part of the job. What they do not understand is that we pay them to teach from a neutral view point, to make students *capable* of making decisions on their own.
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if one of the local sportsmans clubs or shooting ranges would have a member or two that would volunteer to teach the class ?


Good point Don, its ultimately the student who should decide whether they want/like or dislike archery, and at little or no cost wheres the beef? Its an open invitation for anti anything related to hunting to say " well it just wasnt within our budget". Grrrrrr.......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Of course I am older than most of you guys. But here in the Toledo Public school system when I was in high school we had trap shooting teams. This is where I learned to shoot trap and shot on national levels. About five out of the 8 high schools had team as well as out lying schools. Every week we were shooting. It was a valuable to me...and I learned a lot about shooting, reloading, and hunting durring those years.

I really hope this works out.

One piece of info. Rememington donated 11 shot guns to our school five 870's, five 1100's, and a 3200. So I would recomend contacting manufactures regarding equipment needs.

Best of luck !!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My dad was a rifle club sponsor in the high school where he taught, I remember going to matches with him and that were quite a few teams. The rifles came from the CMP and so did the ammo. He was a superb shot with about any thing but a shotgun and I have seen him shoot empty shotgun shells in the air with a .22 lr many times. He had a gift that I wish I had and could be that good. He was not much of a hunter but, that was due to time in the 40's when things were much different than they are now days.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope they still have it when my 8 month old daughter gets in school. I have already signed her up for the 4-h shooting club and have them willing to allow her to start shooting and competing locally as soon as she can abide by safety rules(I figure 3 yrds old). You arent supposed to be able to do it until you are 8 yrs.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very interesting story ReidRH. I am in an organization that is selling raffle tickets now to raise $ to implement the archery program in local schools. After hearing your story I am real anxious to see what happens after the $ is raised.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am hoping to meet with the principle and the teacher this next week to see what we can do to still get it done this year (maybe) in the second semester! I know there are a lot of kids that would really enjoy doing it! I am gonna do my best to get it rolling!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Reid are you in the MBA?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never Heard of it DM... If I cannot get the Schools to start promoting it I am going to make up fliers and go to a football game and pass them out to other parents!! My son would love to run around doing that. But I will Wait till after I meet with the principle and teacher to hear their excuses.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

******* Just as I finished Typing the post above and sent it I received a Phone Call from the School Counsellor!!!*******

They Will be Doing the archery in Schools in the Second Semester!! Woo Hoo I Know One little Man that will be thrilled!! That will be Dallas!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Way to stay with it! Thats what it takes, brow beat, harass, or whatever it takes--thanks!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats awesome Ried, good job! MBA is the MS Bowhunters Association. I want to join soon.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

Great news! I wish there was something like this when I was in school!!!


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

the fact that they weren't pushing this from the start is still an issue. you should never have had to call the school to begin with. however you found out about it and pushed the issue and got an answer right away. this is something that you should be proud of. i hope there is a program like that for my son when i return from this sandbox that im currently in. he has shot with me plenty of times and really enjoys it. good luck and hopefully this is the starting steps to him taking that shot on that first big buck he see's. good luck!


----------



## foxriveroutlaw (May 4, 2010)

We have a school that is getting ready to start the program here.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

eshunter86 said:


> the fact that they weren't pushing this from the start is still an issue. you should never have had to call the school to begin with. however you found out about it and pushed the issue and got an answer right away. this is something that you should be proud of. i hope there is a program like that for my son when i return from this sandbox that im currently in. he has shot with me plenty of times and really enjoys it. good luck and hopefully this is the starting steps to him taking that shot on that first big buck he see's. good luck!


ES You Guys are in my Prayers Daily! Semper Fi! My Dad Was on Iwo Jima 5th Battalion 126th, He Watched the Flag Raising! He was Shot 7 times on that Island! We Lost him in February of this Year! All Of Our Military has My Deepest Respect and Honor! You Guys Take Care and God Bless!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I think It Is Awesome for Kids that may Never take part in another sport to be a part of something like this. Anything that excites a child about school should be taken REAL Serious by Administrators.


----------

